# Rosy Reds or White Clouds in a 5gal.?



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

Anyone know if I can house rosy reds or white clouds in a filtered unheated 5gal with weekly water changes. I have an airstone for the rosy reds to create a current, and my filter is rated for 100gph, so the tank would be completely filtered 20 times per hour. I heve an open space, and some cover.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Both fish are very active and need large schools. A 5 gal is too small for either one of these schools. An unheated 5 gal can't hold anything. A heated 5 gal could hold a dwarf puffer, but you need to do more research before you buy them.


----------



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

Didn't think so. I have a heater, and I read up on puffers. I need to know if I can keep them in an unplanted tank. Also, any tips on them would be great.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I remember reading that live or fake plants don't make that much difference to fish. What matters most to them is the cover that the plants provide. The added bonuses to water quality are just a plus with live plants. While I will always recommend live plants over fake plants I can understand why someone would rather use fake plants. 

Here is a neat article about how to set up a nice tank with fake plants: How to set up an aquarium with plastic plants | Features | Practical Fishkeeping

You could also try asking about puffers over at TropicalFishKeeping.com (parent site of Bettafish.com).


----------



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks. Ill post a thread there.


----------

